# London JDRF Type 1 Discovery Evening - May 13th 2014, 6:30pm



## Northerner (Apr 30, 2014)

Location: The Railway Tavern, 15 Liverpool Street, London EC2M 7NX

Date: Tuesday 13 May 2014

Time: Arrive for 6:30pm, talks start at 7pm

We are delighted to invite you to the next Type 1 Discovery Evening at the Railway Tavern in London. It is opposite Liverpool Street station,with Moorgate Station only a 5-10 minute walk. You can find a map of the venue here: http://goo.gl/maps/UDQyG

This free event is a great opportunity for adults living with type 1 diabetes to meet others with the condition and learn about the latest JDRF research, over a complimentary drink and some nibbles. There will also be inspirational talks from adults living and working with type 1, and a chance to meet JDRF staff and learn about what we can do for you.

There will be short talks and presentations from 7pm-9pm, but the bar will be open all evening.

Register at:
http://www.jdrf.org.uk/research/research-events/london-type-1-discovery-evening


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 30, 2014)

I would be there if it was a bit closer.  Hope it goes well


----------

